
Dan Bricklin: Meet the inventor of the electronic spreadsheet - sonabinu
https://www.ted.com/talks/dan_bricklin_meet_the_inventor_of_the_electronic_spreadsheet#t-700391
======
curtis
Link to the beginning of the video:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/dan_bricklin_meet_the_inventor_of_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/dan_bricklin_meet_the_inventor_of_the_electronic_spreadsheet)

------
aaron695
Once heard someone say the electronic spreedsheets were one of the very few
things (3) in IT that have been invented in the past 40 years.

------
NonEUCitizen
Please modify the url by removing the trailing "#t-700391" so that the video
will start at the beginning rather than at the end.

